# Need advice for nutrition and training.



## Liviness (May 28, 2017)

Hi there

I have been going to the gym since January focusing primarily on weight training. However, I incorporate HIIT training into my regime once a week.

But, I have seen little to no changes despite working hard and completely changing my diet.

I am female, 5'3, weigh 58kg. I workout five times a week splitting my days as best as I can around other commitments.

I have a feeling my macros are not right.

Protein - roughly 150g a day

Carbs - roughly 200g a day

Fat - roughly 90g a day

Is the fat too high? Carbs not enough? etc?

I would appreciate any advice. I am in this for the long haul but it is hard to stay motivated when I am not seeing many changes other than strength.

Thank you!


----------



## Caulifla (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello,

I see you say you are focusing mostly on weight training. Is your goal to add weight? Are you trying to bulk or cut? What are your goals exactly? These will help me answer your questions better.


----------

